# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Մեջբերումներ Աստվածաշնչից

## StrangeLittleGirl

Այստեղ կարող ենք գրել մեր սիրելի տողերը կամ էլ որևէ բան, որ գրավել է ձեր ուշադրությունը: Բայց եկեք քննարկումներ չանենք. դրանց համար ուրիշ թեմաներ կան: Ամենաշատը՝ ցանկության դեպքում մեկնաբանենք:

Ասում եմ ձեզ, որ մաքսավորներն ու պոռնիկները պիտի կանխեն ձեզ և ձեզնից առաջ մտնեն Աստծու արքայությունը. որովհետև Հովհաննեսը եկավ և ձեզ ցույց տվեց մի արդար կյանքի ճանապարհ, բայց դուք չհավատացիք նրան, իսկ մաքսավորներն ու պոռնիկները հավատացին: Դուք նույնիսկ այդ բանը տեսնելուց հետո չզղջացիք ու չհավատացիք նրան:
Մատթեոս 21:31-32

----------

razmik21 (24.11.2009), wem (13.08.2010), Ավետիք (12.03.2011), Կարապետ (28.06.2010), հովարս (21.06.2011)

----------


## ars83

_Ուրեմն ժամանակից առաջ մի՛ դատէք, մինչեւ գայ Տէրը, որ ի լոյս է հանելու խաւարի գաղտնիքները եւ յայտնի է դարձնելու սրտերի խորհուրդները. եւ ապա իւրաքանչիւրը գովասանք պիտի ստանայ Աստծուց։_ (Ա Կորնթ. 4.5)

----------

E-la Via (15.08.2010), Ալիք (14.03.2012)

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Օրենսգետներն ու փարիսեցիները բերեցին շնության մէջ բռնված մի կին, և նրան մեջտեղ կանգնեցնելով, ասացին Հիսուսին. "Հանցանքի մեջ բռնված այս կինը հայտնապես շնացել է, իսկ Օրենքում Մովսեսը մեզ պատվիրել է այսպիսիներին քարկոծել. արդ դու դրա մասին ի՞նչ ես ասում՚": Նրանք այս ասում էին նրան փորձելու համար, որպեսզի նրան ամբաստանելու պատճառ ունենան, Իսկ Հիսուս, ցած նայելով, մատով գետնի վրա գրում էր: Իսկ երբ նրան ստիպեցին հարցնելով` վեր նայեց ու նրանց ասաց. "Ձեր միջից անմեղը նախ թող քար գցի դրա վրա": Եվ դարձյալ ցած նայելով` գետնի վրա գրում էր: Եվ այս լսելով` մեկ առ մեկ ելնում գնում էին, տարիքավորներից մինչև փոքրերը; Եվ Հիսուս միայն մնաց ու կինը` կանգնած նրա առաջ: Հիսուս նրան ասաց. "Ո՛վ կին, ու՞ր են, քեզ ոչ ոք չդատապարտե՞ց": Եվ սա ասաց. "Ո՛չ, Տե՛ր": Եվ Հիսուս ասաց. "Ես էլ քեզ չեմ դատապարտում. գնա՛, այսուհետև մի՛ մեղանչիր՛":
(Ավետարան ըստ Հովհաննեսի` 8:3-11)

----------

Sambitbaba (13.08.2012)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նա է յոգնածին ոյժ տվողը. և նա կարողութիւն չ'ունեցողին զօրութիւն է շատացնում: Եւ երիտասարդներն կ'յոգնեն և կ'վաստակեն, եւ ընտիրները թուլութիւնով կ'թուլանան:
*Բայց Տիրոջն ապաւինողները կ'նորոգուին ոյժով, թեւերով վեր կ'սլանան արծիւների պէս, կ'վազեն եւ չեն վաստակիլ, կ'գնան եւ չեն յոգնիլ:*
(Եսայիա` 40:29-31)

----------

Ալիք (15.03.2012), Ավետիք (12.03.2011)

----------


## Astrid

Բայց որոնք, որ ընդունեցին  Նրան, իշխանություն տվեց նրանց Աստծո որդիներ լինելու նրանց, որ Նրա անունին հավատում են: Հովհաննու 1:12-3

----------


## Barça

Ճանաչեք ճշմարտությունը, և այն ազատ կարձակի ձեզ (Հովհաննես 8:32):

----------

Raul Gonsalez (27.07.2011), Ալիք (06.12.2010), Ավետիք (12.03.2011)

----------


## Monk

<Այն ամենը, ինչ կը կամենաք, որ մարդիկ ձեզ անեն, այդպէս եւ դուք արէք նրանց>_Մաթտ. 7:12_

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Բայց արդ, մնում են հաւատ, յոյս, սէր. սրանք երեքը. եւ սրանցից մեծագոյնը սէրն է: _Ա Կորնթ. 13:13_

----------

E-la Via (15.08.2010), emo (25.05.2011), Raul Gonsalez (27.07.2011), Sambitbaba (27.12.2010), Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## Սահակ

Բայց ասում եմ ձեզ, որ, եթէ ձեր արդարութիւնը աւելի չլինի, քան օրէնսգէտներինը և փարիսեցիներինը, երկնքի արքայութիւնը չէք մտնի։
_Մատթեոս 5:20_

Ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, եթէ չդառնաք ու չլինէք մանուկների պէս, երկնքի արքայութիւնը չէք մտնի։
_Մատթեոս 18:3_

----------

Raul Gonsalez (27.07.2011), Ալիք (15.03.2012)

----------


## Մեմի

Երկինքները պատմում են Աստծո փառքը, և հաստատությունը իմացնում է Նրա ձեռքի գործերը: Օրիը օրին խոսք է բխում, և գիշերը գիշերին գիտություն է ցույց տալիս: Լեզու չկա, և խոսք չկա. նրանց ձայնը լսելի չէ: Բայց նրանց բարբառը դուրս է գալիս ամեն երկիր, և նրանց խոսքը մինչև աշխարհի ծայրերը. արեգակի համար խորան դրեց նրանց մեջ:
Սաղմոս ԺԹ

----------

emo (25.05.2011), Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## Second Chance

*Ամեն բան փորձեցեք, բարին ամուր բռնեցեք*: 

                                                                    Ա Թեսաղոնիկնեցիս 5;21

----------

razmik21 (24.11.2009), Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## Karina

Հավատքն էլ հուսացած բաների հաստատությունը և չերևացող բաների ապացույցն է: /Եբրայեցիս 11:1/

----------

Ալիք (15.03.2012)

----------


## Մեմի

Եվ Եհովան նրա առջևից անցավ, և կանչեց. Եհովա, Եհովա` Աստված ողորմած և գթած և առատ ողորմությունով և ճշմարտությունով, Որ հազարների ողորմություն ես անում, որ անօրենություն` հանցանք և մեղք ես ներում, բայց հանցավորին բնավ անպարտ չես թողնում, որ հայրերի անօրենությունը հատուցանում ես որդիների վրա` մինչև երրորդ և չորրորդ ազգը;
Ելից 14.6,7;

----------


## Karina

Որովհետև եթե բերանովդ Հիսուսին Տեր դավանես և սրտումդ հավատաս, թե Աստված հարություն տվավ նրան մեռելներից, կապրես:

/Հռոմեացիս 10:9/

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

Ինչ որ անում եք, արե'ք առանց տրտունջի և առարկության, որպեսզի լինեք անմեղադրելի և անարատ, Աստծու իսկակա'ն որդիներ, որոնք անբիծ վարքով ապրում են ապականված և այլասերված մի հասարակության մեջ: Նրանց մեջ եղեք աստղերի նման, որ փայլում են երկնակամարում, կյանքի պատգամը ամուր պահելով, ինչ որ իմ  պարծանքը պիտի լինի Քրիստոսի դատաստանի օրը, որ ես իզուր չեմ վազել և իզուր չեմ աշխատել:    

(Փիլիպպեցիներին 2:14-16)

----------

E-la Via (15.08.2010)

----------


## Karina

Բայց առանց հավատքի անկարելի է Աստծոն հաճոյ լինել:
/Եբրայեցիս 11:6/

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## Second Chance

*Ով Աստծո մեծության և իմաստության և գիտության խորությունը. ինչպես անքննելի են  նրա դատաստանները, և անհասկանալի են նրա ճանապարհները… Որովհետև ո՞վ գիտաց Տիրոջ միտքը, կամ ո՞վ եղավ նրա խորհրդակիցը: Կամ ո՞վ Նրան առաջուց մի բան տվեց , որ նրա հատուցումն առնի նրանից: Որովհետև նրանից նրանով և դեպի նա է ամեն բան...*
Հռոմ. 11:33-36

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## Մեղսավոր

*ՍԱՂՄՈՍ Ա*
Բարեպաշտի երջանկութիւնը: Ամբարիշտի ապերջանկութիւնը:

1 Երանելի է այն մարդը, որ ամբա-
րիշտների խորհրդի մէջ չէ գնում, եւ
մեղաւորների ճանապարհի մէջ չէ 
կանգնում, եւ ծաղր անողների ա-
թոռի վերայ չէ.
2 Այլ նորա կամքը Տիրոջ օրէնքի 
մէջ է, եւ ցերեկ ու գիշեր նորա օ-
րէնքի վերայ է մտածում:
3 Եւ նա ջրերի գնացքումը տնկուած 
ծառերի պէս է, որ իր պտուղը տա-
լիս է իրան ժամանակին, եւ նորա
տերեւը չէ թափվում, եւ ամեն ինչ 
որ անում է յաջողվում է նորան:
4 Այսպէս չեն ամբարիշտները, այլ 
ինչպէս դարմանի մղեղ, որ քամին 
ցրիւ է տալիս:
5 Սորա համար ամբարիշտները չեն 
կանգնիլ դատաստանի մէջ, եւ ոչ մե-
ղաւորները՝ արդարների ժողովի մէջ:
6 Որովհետեւ Տէրը ճանաչում է ար-
դարների ճանապարհը. բայց ամբա-
րիշտների ճանապարհը կ՛կորչի:

----------

emo (25.05.2011), Լուսիանա (22.04.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

_Տերն է իմ հովիվը. և կարոտություն չեմ ունենա… Նա կանաչ տեղերում հանգստացնում է ինձ , և հանդարտ ջրերի մոտ՝ տանում ինձ.
Իմ անձին հանգիստ է տալիս. ինձ առաջնորդում է արդարության շավիղներումը իր անունի համար:
Թեև գնամ մահի շուքի ձորումը՝ չար բանից չեմ վախենա. որովհետև դու ինձ հետ ես. քո գավազանն ու ցուպը՝ նրանք մխիթարում են ինձ.._
Սաղմոս 23:1-4

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010), Լուսիանա (22.04.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

*Կործանումից առաջ հպարտանում է մարդու սիրտը. բայց փառքից առաջ գնում է խոնարհությունը:*
առակ.18:12

*Հանցանքը ծածկողը բարեկամություն ուզող է, բայց խոսքը կրկնողը մտերիմ բարեկամներին կբաժանէ:*
առակ.17:9

----------

emo (25.05.2011)

----------


## Second Chance

*Եվ Նա մեկ արյունից մարդկանց բոլոր ազգերն արավ, որ երկրի բոլոր երեսի վրա բնակվեն. որոշված ժամանակներ և նրանց բնակության սահմանները հաստատեց, որ Աստծուն խնդրեն. Որ լինի թե խարխափեն նորան և գտնեն. թե և ինքը հեռու չէ մեր ամեն մեկից: Որովհետև մենք նրանով ենք ապրում, շարժվում և կանք.* :Ok: 
Գործք. 17:26-28

----------


## Մեմի

13 Աւելի մեծ սէր ոչ ոք չունի, քան այն, որ մէկն իր կեանքը տայ իր բարեկամների համար: 14 Դուք իմ բարեկամներն էք, եթէ անէք այն, ինչ ես ձեզ պատուիրում եմ: 

Ավետարան ըստ Հովհաննու, 14 գլուխ

----------

emo (25.05.2011)

----------


## Second Chance

_Կանչիր Ինձ և Ես քեզ կպատասխանեմ, և Ես քեզ մեծամեծ և անհասանելի բաներ կիմացնեմ, որ դու չգիտես:_  :Love: 
Երեմիա 33:3

----------

E-la Via (15.08.2010), Ալիք (06.12.2010), Լուսիանա (22.04.2009)

----------


## Monk

_ՄԱՏԹԷՈՍ 7
ՄԻ’ ԴԱՏԻՐ (Ղուկ. 6. 37 -38, 41 -42, 11. 9 -13)

7 ՙՄի’ դատէք, որ Աստծուց չդատուէք. 2 որովհետև ինչ դատաստանով, որ դատէք, նրանով էք դատուելու. և ինչ չափով, որ չափում էք, նրանով պիտի չափուի ձեզ համար: 3 Ինչո?ւ քո եղբօր աչքի մէջ շիւղը տեսնում ես, իսկ քո աչքի մէջ գերանը չես տեսնում. 4 կամ ինչպէ?ս քո եղբօրն ասում եսª թո’ղ որ հանեմ այդ շիւղը քո աչքից, և ահա քո աչքում գերան կայ: 5 Կեղծաւո’ր, նախ հանի’ր քո աչքից այդ գերանը և ապա յստակ կը տեսնեսª քո եղբօր աչքից շիւղը հանելու համար:
6 Մի’ տուէք սրբութիւնը շներին. և ձեր մարգարիտները խոզերի առաջ մի’ գցէք, որպէսզի դրանք ոտքի կոխան չանեն և դառնալով ձեզ չպատառոտեն:
7 Խնդրեցէ’ք Աստծուց, և նա կը տայ ձեզ, փնտռեցէ’ք և կը գտնէք, բախեցէ’ք, և կը բացուի ձեր առաջ. 8 որովհետև, ով որ ուզի, ստանում է, ով որ փնտռի, գտնում է, և ով որ բախի, նրա առաջ կը բացուի: 9 Ձեզնից ո?վ է այն մարդը, որից իր որդին եթէ հաց ուզի, միթէ քա?ր կը տայ նրան. 10 և կամ եթէ ձուկ ուզի, միթէ օ?ձ կը տայ նրան: 11 Արդ, եթէ դուք, որ չար էք, գիտէք ձեր որդիներին բարի պարգևներ տալ, որքա¯ն ևս առաւել ձեր Հայրը, որ երկնքում է, բարիքներ կը տայ նրանց, որ նրանից ուզում են՚:_

----------

E-la Via (15.08.2010), Բարձրահասակ (15.01.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Որովհետև Աստված այնպես սիրեց աշխարհքը որ իր միածին Որդին տվավ. որ ամեն նրան հավատացողը չ՝կորչի, այլ հավիտենական կյանք ունենա:

Հովհաննես 3:16 :Smile:

----------

emo (25.05.2011), wem (13.08.2010), Ալիք (06.12.2010), Բարձրահասակ (14.01.2009), Լուսիանա (22.04.2009)

----------


## century

_Չգիտե՞ք, որ Աստծու տաճար եք դուք, և Աստծու Հոգին է բնակվում ձեր մեջ։_ _1- Կորնթացիներ 3:15_

----------

E-la Via (15.08.2010), Grieg (13.01.2009), Karina (05.02.2009), Ալիք (06.12.2010), Երկնային (23.04.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

Ոչ ով, որ Փորձության մեջ է, չասէ թէ Աստծուց եմ փորձվում. որովհետև Աստված չար բաներով չէ փորձվում. ինքն էլ ոչ մեկին չէ փորձում: Բայց ամեն մեկը փորձվում է բուն իր ցանկությունիցը հրապուրված և խաբված:  Հակոբոս 1:13-14

----------

E-la Via (15.08.2010), Monk (14.01.2009), murmushka (29.01.2009), Safaryan (14.01.2009), Second Chance (14.01.2009), Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## century

*Քանի որ մեղքի վարձը մահն է, իսկ Աստծու շնորհը՝ յաւիտենական կեանք՝ մեր Տէր Քրիստոս Յիսուսի միջոցով (Հռոմէացիներ 6:23)*

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## Second Chance

_Ամեն ով որ հավատա նրան չի ամաչի: Որովհետև խտրություն չկա հրեայի և հույնի մեջ. որովհետև նույն Տերը ամենի Տերն է , առատ ամենի համար , որ կանչում են նրան: Վասնզի ամեն ով որ Տիրոջ անունը կանչի կապրի:_
Հռոմեացիս.10:11-13

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010), Երկնային (23.04.2009), Լուսիանա (15.01.2009), Կարապետ (28.06.2010), Կտրուկ (28.01.2009)

----------


## Grace43

1 Ամեն բանի ժամանակ կայ. և ժամանակ՝ երկնքի տակի բոլոր ձեռնարկության:
2 Ծնելու ժամանակ, և մեռնելու ժամանակ. տնկելու ժամանակ, և տնկածը պոկելու ժամանակ.
3 Սպանելու ժամանակ, և բժշկելու ժամանակ. քանդելու ժամանակ, և շինելու ժամանակ.
4 Լալու ժամանակ, և ծիծաղելու ժամանակ. սգալու ժամանակ, և պարելու ժամանակ.
5 Քարեր դեն գցելու ժամանակ, և քարեր ժողովելու ժամանակ. գրկելու ժամանակ, և գրկելուց հեռանալու ժամանակ.
6 Որոնելու ժամանակ, և կորցնելու ժամանակ. պահելու ժամանակ, և դեն գցելու ժամանակ.
7 Պատառելու  ժամանակ, և կարելու ժամանակ. լռելու ժամանակ, և խոսելու ժամանակ.
8 Սիրելու ժամանակ, և ատելու ժամանակ. պատերազմի ժամանակ, և խաղաղության ժամանակ:
9 Ինչ՞ օգուտ ունի նա, որ գործում է, իր քաշած աշխատանքիցը:

 *Ժողովող* 3

----------

Dorian (29.01.2009), E-la Via (15.08.2010), Monk (16.01.2009), Second Chance (16.01.2009), The_only_one (24.01.2009), Բարձրահասակ (16.01.2009)

----------


## Karina

Ամեն ժամանակ ուրախ եղեք: Ամեն բանի մեջ գոհացեք, որովհետև սա է Աստծո կամքը ձեզ վրա  Քրիստոս Հիսուսումը: Հոգին մի հանգցնեք: 

1 Թեսաղոնիկեցիս 5:17-19

----------

Second Chance (17.01.2009), Լուսիանա (05.02.2009), Կարապետ (28.06.2010)

----------


## Tigran

Սիրտն է զգում հոգու ցավը և նրա ուրախությանը օտարը չի խառնվի:
                                                                                                          Առակ. 14:10

Արջառ չլինելիս մսուրը մաքուր է, սակայն արդյունքի առատությունը եզի ուժովն է:
                                                                                                           Առակ. 14:4

----------

Second Chance (18.01.2009), Ալիք (06.12.2010), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Tigran

Եվ կլինի, ինչպես սովածը երազ է տեսնում, թե ուտում է, և վեր է կենում տեսնում, որ փորը դատարկ է: Եվ ինչպես որ ծարավն է երազ տեսնում, թե խմում է, և զարթնում է տեսնում, թե նվաղած է և սիրտը պապակվում է, այսպես է լինելու բոլոր ազգերի բազմության հետ, որ պատերազմի են դուրս գալու Սիոն սարի դեմ:

_Ես. 29:8_

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## The_only_one

Որովհետև վստահ եմ, թե ոչ մահը, ոչ կյանքը, ոչ հրեշտակները, ոչ իշխանությունները, ոչ այլ բաներ, որ այժմ կան, ոչ գալիքները և ոչ զորությունները, ոչ բարձրություն, ոչ խորություն և ոչ մի ուրիշ արարած չի կարող բաժանել մեզ Աստծու սիրուց, որ կա մեր մեջ Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսով  

Հռոմեացիս 8:38-39

----------

E-la Via (15.08.2010), Second Chance (25.01.2009), Ալիք (06.12.2010), Լուսիանա (05.02.2009), Կարապետ (28.06.2010)

----------


## Karina

*Որովհետև ազգերի բոլոր աստվածները կուռքեր են, բայց Տերն արավ երկինքը:*

Սաղմոս 96:5

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010), Լուսիանա (05.02.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

*Բարի մարդն իր սրտի բարի գանձիցը բարի է բխում, և չար մարդն իր սրտի չար գանձիցը չար է բխում, որովհետև սրտի ավելացածիցն խոսում է  նրա բերանը:*
*Ղուկաս 6:45*

----------

E-la Via (15.08.2010), Ալիք (06.12.2010), Լուսիանա (05.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

ՈՒրիիշ մեկո՜վ փրկություն չկայ.
վասն զի անկե զատ ուրիշ անուն մը չկայ 
երկնք իտակ ՝մարդոց մեջ տրված .
որով կարող ըլլանք փրկուիլ։
                                   գործք 4.12

----------


## Dorian

:Tongue:  Միայն սուտ են կտակել մեզ մեր հայրերը, դատարկություն ու այն, ինչից ոչ մի օգուտ չկա: _Երեմ 16.19_  :Tongue:

----------


## murmushka

Սէրը երկայնամիտ է՝ քաղցր է. Սէրը չէ նախանձվում, չէ գոռոզանում, չէ հպարտանում;Չէ լրբանում, իրը չէ որոնում, չէ գրգռվում, չարը չէ մտածում. Անիրաւութեան վերայ չէ ուրախանում, բայց ուրախանում է ճշմարտութեան հետ. Ամեն բանի դիմանում է. ամեն բան հաւատում է, ամեն բանի համար յոյս ունի, ամեն բանի համբերում է; Սէրը երբէք չի վերջանալ..... Թուղթ առ Կորնթացիս ԳԼ ԺԳ

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010), Բարձրահասակ (29.01.2009), Երկնային (23.04.2009), Լուսիանա (05.02.2009)

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

Եվ դատաստանը այս է՝  որ լույսը եկավ աշխարհ, բայց մարդիկ խավարն ավելի սիրեցին, որովհետև իրենց գործերը չար էին: Քանի որ ամեն ոք, որ չարիք է գործում, ատում է լույսը և չի գալիս դեպի լույսը, որպեսզի իր գործերը չհանդիմանվեն, իսկ ով ճշմարտություն է գործում, գալիս է դեպի լույսը, որպեսզի երևան իր գործերը, որ Աստծով են կատարվել:       Հովհաննես 3: 19-21

----------

Grace43 (14.02.2009), Karina (05.02.2009), Second Chance (05.02.2009), Ալիք (06.12.2010), Լուսիանա (05.02.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

*Խոնարհեցեք Աստծոյ  հզոր ձեռի տակ, որ ձեզ  բարձրացնե ժամանակով: Ձեր բոլոր հոգսը Նրա վրայ գցեցեք, որովհետև նա հոգս է անում ձեզ համար:*
ԱՊետրոս 5:6-7

----------

Karina (06.02.2009), Ալիք (06.12.2010), հովարս (29.07.2011)

----------


## karina13

*Սէրը համբերող է, քաղցրաբարոյ է, Սէրը չի նախանձում, չի ամբարտաւանանում, չի գոռոզանում, անվայել վարմունք չի ունենում, իրենը չի փնտրում, բարկութեամբ չի գրռգրւում, չար բան չի խորհում, անիրաւութեան վրայ չի ուրախանում, այլ  ուրախանում է  ճշմարտթեան վրայ, ամէն բանի դիմանում է, ամէն բանի հաւատում է, մշտապես  յոյս է տածում, ամէն բանի համբերում: Սէրը երբեք չի անհետանում:*
Ա Կորնթ 13
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------

E-la Via (15.08.2010), Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## Սահակ

Մինչ Յիսուս Գալիլիայի ծովեզերքով քայլում էր, տեսաւ երկու եղբայրների՝ Սիմոնին, որ Պետրոս էր կոչւում, և նրա եղբայր Անդրէասին. ծովի մէջ ուռկան էին գցում, քանի որ ձկնորսներ էին։ Եւ նրանց ասաց. «Իմ յետևի՛ց եկէք, և ես ձեզ մարդկանց որսորդներ պիտի դարձնեմ»։ Եւ նրանք իսկոյն թողնելով ուռկանները՝ գնացին նրա յետևից։

_Մատթէոս 4:18-20_


Եւ Յիսուս մօտենալով՝ խօսեց նրանց հետ ու ասաց. «Ինձ է տրուած ամէն իշխանութիւն երկնքում և երկրի վրայ. ինչպէս Հայրը ինձ ուղարկեց, ես էլ ձեզ եմ ուղարկում։ Գնացէ՛ք ուրեմն աշակերտ դարձրէ՛ք բոլոր ազգերին, նրանց մկրտեցէ՛ք Հօր և Որդու և Սուրբ Հոգու անունով։ Ուսուցանեցէ՛ք նրանց պահել այն բոլորը, ինչ որ ձեզ պատուիրեցի։ Եւ ահա ես ձեզ հետ եմ բոլոր օրերում՝ մինչև աշխարհի վախճանը»։

_Մատթէոս 28:18-20_

----------

Second Chance (25.02.2009), Բարձրահասակ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

Երանի նորան՝ որի անօրինությունը թողուեցավ, և որի մեղքը ծածկվուեցավ: Երանի այն մարդին, որ Տերն անօրինություն չէ համարում նորան՝ և նենգություն չկա նորա հոգիի մեջ:
Սաղմ 32:1-2

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## Lion

Իսկ ինձ այս տողերն են դուր գալիս - հուսով եմ գիտակները կասեն, թե Հին կտակարանի որ մասից են.

 "*Շատ իմաստնության մեջ շատ տխրություն կա, իսկ ով մեծացնում է գիտելիքները, նա է հասնում տխրության*" :Think:

----------

E-la Via (15.08.2010), Գևոր (23.07.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Իսկ ինձ այս տողերն են դուր գալիս - հուսով եմ գիտակները կասեն, թե Հին կտակարանի որ մասից են.
> 
>  "*Շատ իմաստնության մեջ շատ տխրություն կա, իսկ ով մեծացնում է գիտելիքները, նա է հասնում տխրության*"


_...քանզի շատ իմաստութեան մէջ շատ գիտութիւն կայ, եւ իր գիտութիւնն աւելացնողը իր ցաւն է աւելացնում։_ (Գիրք Ժողովողի Ա 18, Աստվածաշնչի արևելահայերեն թարգմանություն)

_...потому что во многой мудрости много печали; и кто умножает познания, умножает скорбь._ (Екклесиаст 1:18, Русский синодальный перевод)

----------

E-la Via (15.08.2010), Lion (25.04.2009), Երկնային (23.04.2009)

----------


## Լուսիանա

Սերը երկայնամիտ է, քաղցր է. սերը չի նախանձվում, չի գոռոզանում,
չի հպարտանում: Չի

լրբանում, իրենը չի որոնում, չի գրգռվում, չարը չի

մտածում, անիրավության վրա չի ուրախանում, բայց

ուրախանում է ճշմարտության հետ: Ամեն բանի

դիմանում է, ամեն բան  հավատում է, ամեն բանի

համար հույս ունի, ամեն բանի համբերում է:

Սերը երբեք չի վերջանա...
Ա Կորնթ. 13

----------

murmushka (22.04.2009), Ալիք (06.12.2010), Բարձրահասակ (29.04.2009), Երկնային (23.04.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> _...քանզի շատ իմաստութեան մէջ շատ գիտութիւն կայ, եւ իր գիտութիւնն աւելացնողը իր ցաւն է աւելացնում։_ (Գիրք Ժողովողի Ա 18, Աստվածաշնչի արևելահայերեն թարգմանություն)
> 
> _...потому что во многой мудрости много печали; и кто умножает познания, умножает скорбь._ (Екклесиаст 1:18, Русский синодальный перевод)


վասն զի Աստծոյ ուզածին պես եղած տրտմությունը 
փրկության համար ապաշխարության կ՜առաջնորդե.որ չի զղջացներ .
բայց աշխարհի տրտմությունը մահ կպատճառե։
                                                          Բ.կորնթ.7.10

----------

Second Chance (23.04.2009), Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## Լուսիանա

Տերը քեզ ամեն չարից պիտի պահպանի, քո անձդ պիտի պահպանի, քո ելնելդ ու մտնելդ պիտի պահպանի ասկե հետո մինչև հավիտյան...
                                                                    Սաղմոս 121:7-8

----------

Vaho (27.04.2009), Ալիք (06.12.2010), Բարձրահասակ (29.04.2009)

----------


## Vaho

1.Ով Տեր իմ`փրկության Աստված, ցերեկը կանչում եմ քեզ, և գիշերը քո առաջին եմ:
2.Թող իմ աղոթքը քո առաջը գա. խոնարհեցրու քո ականջը դեպի իմ աղաղակը:
3. Որովհետև իմ անձը լցվեցավ չարիքներով, և կյանքս մոտեցավ դժողքին:

Սաղմոս 88

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## Karina

Եվ նրանք՝ որ մարմնով են, չեն կարող Աստծուն հաճո լինել: Բայց դուք մարմնով չեք՝ այլ հոգով, եթե Աստծո Հոգին ձեզանում բնակված է. իսկ եթե մեկը Քրիստոսի Հոգին չունի` նա նրանը չէ: 

*Հռովմ. 8 : 8-9*

----------

Second Chance (06.05.2009), Կտրուկ (06.05.2009)

----------


## Karina

*Ինչպես որ եղջերուն փափաքում է ջրերի առուներին, այնպես էլ իմ անձը փափաքում է քեզ, ով Աստված:*

Սաղմոս 42:1

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## Անյուտա

«Տեսե’ք ինչպիսի սեր շնորհեց մեզ Հայրը, որպեսզի մենք կոչվենք Աստծու որդիներ. աշխարհը մեզ չի ճանաչում նրա համար, որ Նրան էլ չճանաչեց»

----------


## Անյուտա

<<Գնացե՛ք ուրեմն աշակերտ դարձրե՛ք բոլոր ազգերին, նրանց մկրտեցե՛ք Հոր և Որդու և Սուրբ Հոգու անւնով>>

----------


## Անյուտա

«Տեսե’ք ինչպիսի սեր շնորհեց մեզ Հայրը, որպեսզի մենք կոչվենք Աստծու որդիներ. աշխարհը մեզ չի ճանաչում նրա համար, որ Նրան էլ չճանաչեց»

----------

Second Chance (22.07.2009), Vaho (22.05.2009)

----------


## Անյուտա

".... սիրեք միմյանց, ինչպես ես ձեզ սիրեցի..." /Հովհ.13: 34/

----------

Second Chance (22.07.2009), Vaho (22.05.2009), Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## Անյուտա

«որովհետև Աստծու արդարությունը ի Յիսուս Քրիստոս եղած հավատի միջոցով է բոլոր հավատացողների համար. չկա ոչ մի խտրություն. որովհետև բոլորն էլ մեղք գործեցին և զրկվեցին Աստծու փառքից, բայց Նրա շնորհիվ ձրի արդարացան Քրիստոս Յիսուսի միջոցով եղած փրկությամբ» /Հռոմ. 3:22-24/

----------

Vaho (22.05.2009)

----------


## Karina

Ապա թե ոչ իսկ այն գործերի համար հավատացեք ինձ. ճշմարիտ ճշմարիտ ասում եմ  ձեզ, թե *ինձ հավատացողը* այն գործերը, որ ես գործում եմ, նա էլ կգործե, և նրանցից էլ ավելի մեծ բաներ կգործե. որովհետև ես իմ Հոր մոտ եմ գնում: 

Հովհաննես 14:12

----------

Second Chance (22.07.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

Դուք Իմ բարեկամներն էք, եթե անեք ինչ որ Ես պատվիրում Էմ ձեզ : (Հովհ. 15գ. 14խ.)

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## Կտրուկ

Այս բաները խոսեցի ձեզ հետ, որ Ինձանում Խաղաղություն ունենաք. աշխարհում նեղություն կունենաք. բայց քաջացեք. Ես հաղթել Եմ աշխարհին : (Հովհ. 16գ. 33խ.)

----------

Second Chance (22.07.2009), Ալիք (06.12.2010), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

Աստված հիմարացրեց այս աշխարհի իմաստությունը։
ուստի չթույլատրեց որ աշխարհային իմաստությամբ Աստծուն ճանչեն։
[B]_Ա.կորնթացիս 1.21[_/B]

----------

Second Chance (22.07.2009), Ալիք (06.12.2010), Գևոր (23.07.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

«Հրաւիրեցէք ի վերայ դորա գունդս, պատուէր տուք յինէն Այրարատեան թագա ւորութ եանցն եւ Ասքանազեան գնդին» (Երմ. 51:27)։
Աստվածաշնչի եբրայերեն բնօրինակում վերոհիշյալ տարբերակը մի քիչ այլ է. «զթագաւորութիւնս Արարատայ, Մինւոյ եւ Ասքենազայ»։ 
Եբրայերեն տարբերակում առկա իսկ  հունարենում և հայկական տարբերակում բացակայող «Մինւոյ» բառը  մատնանշում է Ուրարտուն։

----------


## Կտրուկ

Իրար հանդուրժելով և իրար ներելով.եթե մեկը մյուսի դեմ տրտունջ ունենա։Ներեցեք միմյանց.ինչպես Քրիստոսն էլ ձեզ ներեց։
                                                                            Կորնթ.3.13

----------

Second Chance (01.09.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

Սա Երեմիա 51-27 ից է վերցված..................
Եւ այլեւս քեզնից չեն վերցնելուո՛չ անկիւնաքար, ո՛չ էլ հիմքի քար,որովհետեւ դու յաւիտեան պիտի լինես ապականութեան մէջ, - ասում է Տէրը։

----------

Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

Իմաստութիւն Սողոմոնի.............
Սիրեցէ՛ք արդարութիւնը, երկրի՛ դատաւորներ։ Բարի՛ խորհեցէք Տիրոջ մասին եւ պարզ սրտով փնտռեցէ՛ք նրան։

----------

Second Chance (08.09.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## The_only_one

Տերը Հոգի է, և որտեղ Տիրոջ հոգին է այնտեղ ազատություն է:

2 Կորընթացիս 3:17

----------

Second Chance (08.09.2009), Արծիվ (20.09.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

Բայց նա մեր մեղքերի համար վիրավորվեցավ, և մեր անօրինությունների համար հարվածվեցավ, մեր խաղաղության պատիժը նրա վրա եղավ, և նրա վերքերովը մենք բժշկվեցանք
Եսայիա 53:5

----------

Vook (27.06.2010), Ալիք (06.12.2010), Արծիվ (22.10.2009), Կարապետ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Կարապետ

Ինձ մօտ եկէք, ամեն վաստակածներ եւ բեռնաւորուածներ, եւ ես հանգիստ կ'տամ ձեզ:
(ՄԱՏԹԷՈՍ  ԳԼ. ԺԱ  28Խ)

Ինձ մոտ եկեք, բոլոր հոգնածներ և բեռնավորվածներ, և ես հանգիստ կտամ ձեզ:
(Մատթեոս  ԳԼ. 11  28Խ)

----------


## unknown

Մեր    տարիների  օրերը   յոթանասուն  տարի  են,և   եթե    զօրությունով    ութսուն    տարի   էլ   լինին,նրանց   փառքն    աշխատանք   է  և   ցավ.որովհետև    շուտով  է   անց   կենում,և   մենք    թռչում  ենք:
Սաղմոս   90:10

Աստծո    ուզած   կերպով    տրտմությունը,ապաշխարություն   է     գործում    փրկության   համար   առանց   զղջալու.բայց   աշխարհի   տրտմությունը    մահ   է  գործում:
Բ   թուղթ   առ   Կորնթացիս   7:10

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

Ուրիշների  հանդեպ  նույն  վերաբերմունքն  ունեցեք,  ինչպիսին  որ  ձեր  հանդեպ  ունեք:  Մեծամիտ  մի  եղեք,  այլ  առաջնորդվեք  համեստությամբ:  Ձեր  աչքերում  խելացի  մի  եղեք:
Ոչ  մեկին  չարի  փոխարեն  չարով  մի  հատուցեք:  Արեք   այն,  ինչը  բարի  է  բոլոր  մարդկանց  առաջ:

ՀՌՈՄԵԱՑԻՆԵր  12:16,17

----------

einnA (07.08.2010), Արծիվ (05.08.2010), Կարապետ (28.06.2010), ՆանՍ (07.08.2010)

----------


## luys747

Որովհետեվ՝ եթե ձեզ սիրողներին սիրեք, ինչ վարձք ունիք. չէ որ մաքսավորներն էլ նույնն են անում: Եվ եթե միայն ձեր եղբայրներին բարեվ տաք, ինչ ավելի բան եք անում: Արդ կատարեալ եղիք, ինչպես ձեր Հայրը, որ երկնքում է, կատարեալ է: (Մատթ 5:46-48)

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010), Արծիվ (05.08.2010)

----------


## luys747

Եվ Իմ խոսքը եվ քարոզությունը ոչ թե մարդկային իմաստության պատիր խոսքերովն եղավ, այլ Հոգու եվ զորութեան ապացուցութեամբը. 
Որ ձեր հավատքը մարդկանց իմաստությունով չլինի՝ այլ Աստուծոյ զորությունովը: 
Բայց իմաստություն ենք խոսում կատարեալների հետ, եվ ոչ թե այս աշխարհի իմաստությունը, եվ ոչ էլ այս աշխարհքի իշխաններինը, որ պիտի խափանվին: (Ա Կորնթացիս 2:4-6)

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010), Արծիվ (05.08.2010)

----------


## luys747

Իմաստութիւնը հանգիստ է գտնում բարի սրտում, բայց անմիտների սիրտը չի ճանաչում այն։ (Առ. 14:33)

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010), Անտիգոնե (28.12.2010), Արծիվ (05.08.2010)

----------


## ars83

(Հռոմ. ԺԲ. 2) 


> _Եւ այս աշխարհի կերպարանքով մի՛ կերպարանուէք, այլ նորոգուեցէ՛ք ձեր մտքի նորոգութեամբ, որպէսզի դուք քննէք լաւը, եւ թէ ի՛նչ է Աստծու կամքը՝ բարին եւ հաճելին եւ կատարեալը։_


(Ա Պետ. Դ. 3)



> _... քանզի բաւական է մեզ կեանքի անցած ժամանակը, երբ ընթացանք հեթանոսների կամքի համաձայն՝ զեխութիւններով, յոռի ցանկութիւններով, գինեմոլութիւններով, անառակութիւններով, հարբեցողութիւններով, անօրէն կռապաշտութիւններով։_


(Հակ. Դ. 4)



> _... չգիտէ՞ք, որ սէրը այս աշխարհի հանդէպ՝ թշնամութիւն է Աստծու դէմ, քանի որ, ով ուզում է աշխարհը սիրել, Աստծուն իրեն թշնամի կ՚անի։_

----------

Արծիվ (06.08.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Նա այնտեղից բարձրացաւ Բեթէլ եւ մինչ իր ճանապարհն էր գնում, քաղաքից դուրս եկան փոքրիկ երեխաներ ու ծաղրելով նրան՝ ասում էին. «Բարձրացի՛ր, ճաղա՛տ, բարձրացի՛ր, ճաղա՛տ»։ Երբ նա յետ դարձաւ ու տեսաւ նրանց, Տիրոջ անունով անիծեց նրանց՝ նրանց անուանելով յանցանքի եւ ունայնութեան որդիներ։ Եւ ահա անտառից երկու արջեր ելան ու այդ մանուկներից քառասուներկու հոգու պատառոտեցին։


Դ Թագաւորաց 2:23-24  :Pardon:

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010), kyahi (05.08.2010), Leo Negri (05.08.2010), VisTolog (12.08.2010), ՆանՍ (07.08.2010)

----------


## Hash

"Տիրոջն ապավինիր քո բոլոր սրտով, եւ քո հասկացողությանը մի վստահիր" Առակաց 3:5

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## luys747

33Լսեցէ՛ք իմաստութիւնը, եւ դուք կը լինէք իմաստուն. մի՛ շեղուէք դրանից։ 34Երանի այն մարդուն, որ կը լսի ինձ,եւ այն մարդուն, որ կը պահի իմ ճանապարհները, մշտապէս կը տքնի իմ դռների առջեւ եւ կը պահպանի իմ դռների շեմերը։ 35Իմ ուղիները կեանքի ուղիներ են, եւ Տէրն է սահմանել իմ կամքը։ 36Բայց ովքեր մեղանչում են իմ դէմ, նրանք ամբարշտանում են իրենց հոգու մէջ, եւ ովքեր ատում են ինձ, նրանք սիրում են մահը։
   Առ.(8:33-36)  Առաջին դեմքով խոսում է Աստծո Իմաստությունը

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## einnA

Լսելով կլսէք և չէք իմանալ, և տեսնելով կտեսնէք և չէք տեսնիլ: 
_Մատթէոս 13:14_

Երկնքի արքայությունը նման է խմորի, որ մի կին առավ և երեք չափ ալյուրի մէջ թաքցրեց մինչև որ բոլորը խմորուեցավ:
_Մատթէոս 13:33_

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010), Արծիվ (07.08.2010)

----------


## luys747

1Ամէն ոք, ով հաւատում է, թէ Յիսուսն է Քրիստոսը, Աստծուց է ծնուած. եւ ամէն ոք, ով սիրում է ծնունդ տուողին, սիրում է նաեւ նրանից ծնուածին։ 2Սրանո՛վ ենք ճանաչում, թէ սիրում ենք Աստծու Որդուն, երբ սիրենք Աստծուն եւ կատարենք Նրա պատուիրանները. 3քանզի ա՛յս է Աստծու հանդէպ մեր սէրը. որ պահենք Նրա պատուիրանները։ 4Եւ Նրա պատուիրանները ծանր չեն, քանի որ ամէն ոք, որ Աստծուց է ծնուած, յաղթում է աշխարհին։ Եւ ա՛յս է այն յաղթութիւնը, որ յաղթում է աշխարհին՝ մեր հաւատը։ (1 Հովհ 5:1-5)

----------

einnA (08.08.2010), Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## einnA

Եվ ես ասում եմ ձեզ. Խնդրեցէք` և կտրուի ձեզ, որոնեցէք և կգտնէք, դուռը թակեցէք` և կբացուի ձեզ:Որովհետև ամեն ով որ խնդրում է` առնում է, և ով որ որոնում է` գտնում է, և ով որ դուռը թակում է` բացվում է նորան:

_ՂՈՒԿԱՍ 11:9-11:10_

----------

Morg (22.04.2011), Ալիք (06.12.2010), Անտիգոնե (12.10.2010)

----------


## luys747

3Պարծեցէ՛ք Նրա սուրբ անունով, թող ուրախ լինի սիրտը նրանց, ովքեր փնտռում են Տիրոջը։ 4Փնտռեցէ՛ք Տիրոջն ու հզօրացէ՛ք, փնտռեցէ՛ք Նրա երեսն ամէն ժամ։ 
(Սաղմոս 104:3-4)

----------

einnA (09.08.2010), wem (13.08.2010), Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Մի՛ կարծէք, թէ եկայ խաղաղութիւն հաստատելու երկրի վրայ. չեկայ հաստատելու խաղաղութիւն, այլ՝ սուր. քանի որ եկայ, որ բաժանեմ որդուն իր հօրից, եւ դստերը՝ իր մօրից, եւ հարսին՝ իր կեսուրից։ Մարդու թշնամիները իր տնեցիները կը լինեն։ - Մատթ. 10. 34-36

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:29 ----------

Կարծում էք, թէ երկրին խաղաղութի՞ւն տալու եկայ. ո՛չ, ասում եմ ձեզ, այլ՝ բաժանում. որովհետեւ մէկ տան մէջ այսուհետեւ հինգ հոգի իրարից բաժանուած պիտի լինեն. երեքը՝ երկուսի դէմ, եւ երկուսը՝ երեքի։ Հայրը պիտի բաժանուի որդու դէմ, եւ որդին՝ Հօր, մայրը՝ աղջկայ դէմ, եւ աղջիկը՝ մօր, կեսուրը՝ հարսի դէմ, եւ հարսը՝ իր կեսրոջ: - Ղուկաս, 12:51-53

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:43 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:42 ----------

Եթէ մէկը ինձ մօտ գայ եւ չնախընտրի ինձ իր հօրից ու մօրից, կնոջից ու որդիներից, եղբայրներից ու քոյրերից, նոյնիսկ իր անձից անգամ, չի կարող իմ աշակերտը լինել. - Ղուկաս 14:26

----------

einnA (12.08.2010), kyahi (17.10.2010), My World My Space (12.08.2010), Skeptic (13.08.2010), VisTolog (12.08.2010), Ալիք (06.12.2010), ՆանՍ (13.08.2010)

----------


## wem

Օգնության պահին ես Տիրոջը կանչեցի, Նա լսեց ինձ, և հանադարտության առաջնորդեց:

----------

einnA (13.08.2010), Morg (22.04.2011), Ժունդիայի (13.08.2010)

----------


## einnA

Ճշմարիտ ճշմարիտ  ասում եմ ձեզ. Ծառան իր տէրիցը մեծ չէ. ոչ էլ ուղարկուածը մեծ է իրան ուղարկողիցը:
_ՅՈՀԱՆՆԷՍ 13:16_

Յիշեցէք այն խօսքն, որ ես ասեցի ձեզ  ծառան իր Տէրիցը մեծ չէ. եթէ ինձ հալածեցին, ձեզ էլ են հալածելու. եթէ իմ խօսքը պահեցին` ձերն էլ կպահեն:Բայց այս ամենը կանեն ձեզ իմ անունի համար. որովհետև չճանաչեցին ինձ ուղարկողին :
_ՅՈՀԱՆՆԷՍ 15:20-21_

Հունձքը շատ է, բայց մշակները քիչ. ուրեմն աղաչեցէք հունձքի Տիրոջը, որ մշակներ հանէ իր հունձքը:
_ՂՈՒԿԱՍ 10:2_

----------

E-la Via (15.08.2010), Moonwalker (06.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010), unknown (13.08.2010), wem (16.08.2010), Ալիք (06.12.2010), Կարապետ (10.12.2010)

----------


## unknown

Մոտեցեք   Աստծուն, և   Նա   կմոտենա   ձեզ:
Հակոբոս  4: 8

----------

E-la Via (15.08.2010), einnA (13.08.2010), luys747 (24.10.2010), Shah (13.08.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010), wem (16.08.2010), Ալիք (06.12.2010), Անտիգոնե (12.10.2010), Կարապետ (06.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.08.2010), Շինարար (17.04.2011)

----------


## luys747

45Դարձեալ՝ երկնքի արքայութիւնը նման է մի վաճառականի, որ գեղեցիկ մարգարիտներ էր որոնում. 46եւ գտնելով մի թանկարժէք մարգարիտ՝ գնաց վաճառեց իր ամբողջ ունեցածը եւ այդ մարգարիտը գնեց։
Մատթ(13:45-46)

----------

E-la Via (15.08.2010), wem (16.08.2010), Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## luys747

4եւ պիտի սրբի նրանց աչքերից ամէն արտասուք. եւ այլեւս մահ չկայ. ո՛չ սուգ, ո՛չ աղաղակ, ո՛չ ցաւ եւ ո՛չ չարչարանք, քանի որ առաջինն անցաւ»։ 5Եւ գահի վրայ նստողն ինձ ասաց. «Ահա՛ւասիկ ամէն բան նոր եմ դարձնում»։ Ապա ինձ ասաց. «Գրի՛ր, այս խօսքերը ճշմարիտ եւ վստահելի են»։  
 (Հայտն:21:4-5)

----------

Ալիք (06.12.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Հրեաներին Եհովայի` Հիսուս Քրիստոսի հոր, հետևաբար /ըստ քրիստոնեական կրոնի/ նաև հենց իր` Քրիստոսի տված օրենքներից 2-ը:
/անչափահասներին խորհուրդ չի տրվում նայել/


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Եթէ մէկը չնշանուած կոյս աղջկայ հանդիպի ու բռնութեամբ պառկի նրա հետ, ապա աղջկան բռնաբարող տղամարդը աղջկայ հօրը պէտք է տայ յիսուն երկդրամեան արծաթ, իսկ աղջիկը պէտք է դառնայ նրա կինը։ Տղամարդը երբեք չպէտք է յանդգնի լքել նրան։ - Երկրորդ Օրենք 22:28-29

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Եթէ երկու մարդ՝ երկու ազգակից իսրայէլացի եղբայրներ կռուեն միմեանց հետ, եւ նրանցից մէկի կինը իր ամուսնուն ազատելու նպատակով մօտենայ իր ամուսնու հետ կռուողին եւ ձեռքը մեկնելով՝ բռնի նրա ամորձիքներից, ապա առանց խղճալու պէտք է կտրես նրա ձեռքը։ - Երկրորդ Օրենք 25:11-12

----------

kyahi (17.10.2010), VisTolog (01.11.2010)

----------


## luys747

4Այսպիսի մի վստահութիւն ունենք առ Աստուած՝ Քրիստոսի միջոցով. 5մենք անձամբ մեզնից որեւէ բան խորհելու կարող չենք, այլ Աստծուց է մեր կարողութիւնը, 6որը եւ կարող դարձրեց մեզ նոր Ուխտի պաշտօնեաներ լինելու՝ ոչ թէ գրով, այլ հոգով, քանի որ օրէնքը, որ գիր է, սպանում է, իսկ հոգին՝ կենդանացնում։ (2Կոր.3:4-6)

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010)

----------


## Լեո

ՍԻՐԵԼ ՄԵՐՁԱՒՈՐԻՆ

... 27 Մի՛ յապաղիր կարօտեալին բարութիւն անել, երբ քո ձեռքը կարող է օգնել նրան: 
28 Չասես թէ՝ «Գնա՛, կը գաս՝ վաղը կը տամ», մինչդեռ կարող ես բարութիւնդ անել, քանի որ չգիտես, թէ վաղն ինչ է բերելու քեզ: 
29 Չարիք մի՛ նիւթիր բարեկամիդ դէմ, որը քեզ վստահում է եւ յոյս է դրել քեզ վրայ: 
30 Զուր տեղը մի՛ թշնամացիր մարդու հետ վիճելով, որ նա քեզ չարիք չպատճառի:
31 Զգուշացի՛ր չարագործ մարդկանց նախատինքներից եւ մի՛ նախանձիր նրանց ճանապարհներին,
32  քանզի անօրէնը պիղծ է Տիրոջ առջեւ եւ չի հաղորդակցում արդարների հետ: 
33 Տիրոջ անէծքն ամբարիշտների տներում է, մինչդեռ արդարների տներն օրհնւում են: 
34 Տէրը հակառակ է ամբարտաւաններին. նա շնորհ է տալիս խոնարհներին: Փառքը պիտի ժառանգեն իմաստունները, իսկ ամբարիշտները պիտի բազմացնեն իրենց անարգանքը:

_ԱՌԱԿՆԵր 3,4_

----------

einnA (08.12.2010), Անտիգոնե (28.12.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> _ԱՌԱԿՆԵր 3,4_


«Առակների» հետ կապված. զգացեք տարբերությունը`

Առակաց 5:3
1. Ամբողջ սրտով յոյսդ դի՛ր Աստծու վրայ եւ մի՛ հպարտացիր քո իմաստութեամբ։ /Արևելահայերեն նոր թարգմանություն/

2. Տէրոջ վստահէ ամբողջ սիրտովդ, ու քու խելքիդ մի ապաւինիր: /Արեւմտահայերեն թարգմանություն անգլերենից/

----------

Leo Negri (06.12.2010), Mephistopheles (24.12.2010)

----------


## Ալիք

10 Եւ երբ Յիսուս նրա տանը սեղան էր նստել, ահա բազմաթիւ մաքսաւորներ ու մեղաւորներ եկան բազմեցին Յիսուսի եւ նրա աշակերտների հետ: 
11 Երբ փարիսեցիները այդ տեսան, ասացին նրա աշակերտներին. ՙԻնչու է ձեր վարդապետը մաքսաւորների ու մեղաւորների հետ ուտում՚: 
12 Իսկ Յիսուս, երբ լսեց, նրանց ասաց. ՙԱռողջներին բժիշկ պէտք չէ, այլ հիւանդներին':
13 Գնացէք, սովորեցէք, թէ ինչ է նշանակում ողորմութիւն եմ կամենում եւ ոչ զոհ. քանզի ես արդարներին կանչելու չեմ եկել, այլ մեղաւորներին:  /Մատթեոս 9:10-13/ 


24 որովհետեւ ով կամենայ իր անձը փրկել, այն կը կորցնի. եւ ով ինձ համար իր անձը կորցնի, կը գտնի այն: 
25 Ինչ օգուտ կունենայ մարդ, եթէ այս ամբողջ աշխարհը շահի, բայց իր անձը կործանի: Կամ մարդ իր անձի փոխարէն ինչ փրկանք պիտի տայ. 
/Մատթեոս 16:25-26/


33 Եւ նրանք, որ նաւակի մէջ էին, մօտեցան, երկրպագեցին նրան ու ասացին. ՙԱրդարեւ Աստծու Որդին ես դու՚: 
/Մատթեոս 14:33/

----------

Կարապետ (10.12.2010)

----------


## Ալիք

24 Ամենայն զգուշութեամբ պահի'ր եւ պահպանի'ր քո սիրտը, որովհետեւ նրանից է բխում կեանքի աղբիւրը: /առակաց 4:23/

----------

einnA (08.12.2010), Անտիգոնե (28.12.2010), Կարապետ (10.12.2010)

----------


## luys747

9Եւ երկնքից, Աստծու մօտից կրակ պիտի իջնի ու պիտի լափի նրանց եւ նրանց զօրագլխին՝ սատանային, որը մոլորեցրեց նրանց. նա նրանց պիտի գցի կրակի եւ ծծմբի ծովի մէջ, 10ուր գտնւում էին գազանը եւ սուտ մարգարէն. եւ նրանք պիտի չարչարուեն զօր ու գիշեր։ ( Հայտն.20:9-10)

----------


## luys747

Վերջին թշնամին, որ պիտի կործանուի, մահն է. (1Կորն.15:26)

----------

eduard30 (30.03.2011), einnA (20.01.2011), Ավետիք (12.03.2011), Կարապետ (09.04.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

«Եթե դու հետևակների հետ վազեցիր և նրանք քեզ հոգնեցրին, ապա ինչպե՞ս պիտի մրցեիր ձիերի հետ. և խաղաղության երկրի վրա դու որ ապահով ես, ապա ինչպե՞ս պիտի անեիր Հորդանանը բարձրանալիս:»
(Երեմիա 12:5)

----------

luys747 (14.03.2011), Անտիգոնե (08.04.2011), ՆանՍ (25.05.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

«Մտիկ տանք հավատքի զորագլխին և կատարողին՝ Հիսուսին, որ իր առաջին դրված ուրախության փոխանակ խաչը հանձն առավ, և ամոթն արհամարելով՝ Աստծո աթոռի աջ կողմը նստեց:»
(Եբրայեցիս 12:2)

----------

eduard30 (22.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

«Մի տվեք սրբությունը շներին, և մի նետեք ձեր մարգարիտները խոզերի առաջ, որպեսզի դրանք ոտքի կոխան չանեն, ու դառնալով չծաղրեն ձեզ»
(Մատթ. 7:6)

----------

eduard30 (17.06.2011), Quyr Qery (15.04.2011), Անտիգոնե (08.04.2011), Կարապետ (09.04.2011), ՆանՍ (25.05.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

«Եղբայրներ, եթե ձեզանից մեկը մոլորվի ճշմարտության ճանապարհից, և մեկը դարձի բերի նրան, թող գիտենա, թե մեղավորին իր մոլորության ճանապարհից դարձնողը, մի հոգի կփրկի մահից և մեղքերի շատությունը կծածկի:»
(Հակոբոս 5:19-20)

----------

Անտիգոնե (03.01.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Նայեցե՛ք հին ազգերին և տեսեք՝ ո՞վ հավատաց Տիրոջը և ամոթով մնաց:
Կամ ո՞վ մնաց Տիրոջ երկյուղի մեջ՝ և հուսահատվեց. կամ ո՞վ կանչեց Տիրոջը, և նա անտես արեց նրան:
Արդարև, Տերը գթած է և ողորմած, ներում է մեր մեղքերը և փրկում է մեզ նեղության ժամանակ:  (Իմաստ. Սիրաքի 2:11-13)




ԻՄ ԱԶԳԸ ԳԻՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՇՈՒՆԵՆԱԼՈՒ ՊԱՏՃԱՌՈՎ Է ՏՈՒԺՈՒՄ.....

----------


## հովարս

....«Վե՛ր կաց դու,որ ննջում ես, կանգի՛ր մեռելների միջից, և Քրիստոս պիտի լուսավորի քեզ»:...  (Եփես.5:14)

----------


## Ավետիք

«Քննեցեք գրքերը, որ դուք կարծում եք, թե նրանցով ունեք հավիտենական կյանք, և նրանք են, որ ինձ համար վկայում են:»
(Հովհ. 5:39)

----------


## հովարս

Ինչքան մեծ լինես, այնքան խոնարհեցրո'ւ քո անձը, և շնորհ կգտնես Տիրոջ առջև, քանզի մեծ է Տիրոջ զորությունը, և նա փառավորում է իր կամքը կատարող խոնարհներին (ՍԻՐԱՔԻ ԻՄԱՍՏ. 3:20)

----------

eduard30 (17.06.2011), Անտիգոնե (03.01.2012), ՆանՍ (25.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Այն ամենը, ինչ սուրբ է, պահեցե'ք սրբությամբ, և դուք պիտի սրբանաք.
նրանք, ովքեր սովորեն այդ բաները, պաշտպանություն պիտի գտնեն:  (ԻՄԱՍՏ. ՍՈՂՈՄՈՆԻ 6:11)

----------

Անտիգոնե (03.01.2012), ՆանՍ (25.05.2011)

----------


## Morg

Իմ ամենասիրած սամոսը` Տէրն իմ հովիւն է, եւ ինձ ոչինչ չի պակասի։ 3Դալար վայրերում նա ինձ բնակեցրեց եւ հանդարտ ջրերի մօտ ինձ սնուցեց։ 4Նա կենդանացրեց ինձ, յանուն իր անուան առաջնորդեց ինձ արդարութեան ճանապարհներով։ 5Եթէ նոյնիսկ անցնեմ մահուան ստուերների միջով, չեմ վախենայ չարից, քանզի դու, Տէ՛ր, ինձ հետ ես։ Քո ցուպն ու գաւազանն ինձ կը մխիթարեն։ 6Իմ առջեւ սեղան պատրաստեցիր հալածիչներիս աչքերի դիմաց։ Գլուխս իւղով օծեցիր, եւ քո բաժակն ինձ արբեցրեց անխառն գինու պէս։ 7Ողորմութիւնը քո, Տէ՛ր, պիտի հետեւի ինձ կեանքիս բոլոր օրերին, երկար օրեր ես Տիրոջ տանը պիտի բնակուեմ։ 
ՍԱՂՄՈՍ 22

----------

Moonwalker (22.04.2011), Ավետիք (25.04.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. համաձայն թեմայի առաջին գրառման՝*




> Այստեղ կարող ենք գրել մեր սիրելի տողերը կամ էլ որևէ բան, որ գրավել է ձեր ուշադրությունը: *Բայց եկեք քննարկումներ չանենք.* դրանց համար ուրիշ թեմաներ կան: Ամենաշատը՝ ցանկության դեպքում մեկնաբանենք:


*ջնջվել են մի շարք գրառումներ: 

Այս թեմայում թույլատրվում է միայն Աստվածաշնչից արված սեփական մեջբերումների մեկնաբանումը: Այլոց գրառումները քննարկելն այս թեմայում չի թույլատրվում: Դրա համար գոյություն ունի համապատասխան թեմա:*

----------

Jarre (25.05.2011), luys747 (19.06.2011), հովարս (20.06.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

«Ամեն բանի ժամանակ կայ. եւ ժամանակ երկնքի տակ բոլոր ձեռնարկութեան:
Ծնելու ժամանակ, եւ մեռնելու ժամանակ. տնկելու ժամանակ, եւ տնկածը պոկելու ժամանակ.
Սպանելու ժամանակ, եւ բժշկելու ժամանակ. քանդելու ժամանակ, եւ շինելու ժամանակ.
Լալու ժամանակ, եւ ծիծաղելու ժամանակ. սգալու ժամանակ, եւ պարելու ժամանակ.
Քարեր դեն գցելու ժամանակ, եւ քարեր ժողովելու ժամանակ. գրկելու ժամանակ, եւ գրկելուց հեռանալու ժամանակ.
Որոնելու ժամանակ, եւ կորցնելու ժամանակ. պահելու ժամանակ, եւ դեն գցելու ժամանակ.
Պատառելու ժամանակ, եւ կարելու ժամանակ. լռելու ժամանակ, եւ խոսելու ժամանակ.
Սիրելու ժամանակ, եւ ատելու ժամանակ. պատերազմի ժամանակ, եւ խաղաղության ժամանակ:»

Գիրք Ժողովողի 3:1-8

----------

Ameli (11.09.2011), E-la Via (03.01.2012), luys747 (19.06.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

«Որովհետև ինձ համար կյանքը Քրիստոսն է, իսկ մեռնելը՝ շահ:»
Փիլիպեցիս 1:21

----------

Ameli (11.09.2011), luys747 (19.06.2011), Ալիք (14.03.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Ահա ո՜րչափ բարի է ու ո՜րչափ վայելուչ որ եղբայրները միաբանությամբ բնակվեն. ...
... Որովհետև *Տերը այնտեղ հաստատեց օրհնությունը և կյանքը* մինչև հավիտյան: 
  Սաղմոս 132(133)

----------

eduard30 (27.07.2011), Ալիք (15.03.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Իմաստությունը իր տունը շինեց և իր յոթը սյուները կանգնեցրեց, ....
 Առակաց 9:1

----------

Ալիք (15.03.2012)

----------


## Ameli

Երանելի է այն մարդը, որն անաստվածների խորհրդով չի ընթանում, մեղավորների ճանապարհում չի կանգնում, ո'չ էլ հեգնողների աթոռին նստում.  Սաղմոս 1:1

----------

eduard30 (27.07.2011), Lusinamara (26.07.2011), luys747 (30.06.2011), Shah (21.06.2011), Ալիք (14.03.2012), Ավետիք (24.06.2011), Արծիվ (01.08.2011), հովարս (21.06.2011)

----------


## fanaid

«Ո՛վ երիտասարդ, քու մանկությանդ մեջ ուրախ եղիր ու երիտասարդությանդ օրերի մեջ սիրտդ թող քեզ զվարճացնի և քու սրտիդ ճանբաներով ու աչքերիդ նայվածքով քայլի. բայց իմացի թե այս ամենի համար Աստված քեզ դատաստանի պիտի կանչի»:    (Ժողովող 11:9)

----------

Ameli (11.09.2011), E-la Via (03.01.2012), eduard30 (05.09.2011), Ալիք (14.03.2012), Անտիգոնե (03.01.2012), Ավետիք (17.04.2012), Արծիվ (01.08.2011), հովարս (25.07.2011)

----------


## fanaid

«Այս բոլոր խոսքերի ավարտը լսենք: Աստծուց վախեցի՛ր ու նրա պատվիրանները պահի՛ր, որովհետև մարդու բոլոր պարտականությունը սա է: Որովհետև Աստված ամեն գործ, ամեն ծածուկ բաների հետ, թե՛ բարին և թե՛ չարը դատաստանի պիտի բերի»: (Ժողովող 12:13-14)

----------

Ameli (11.09.2011), eduard30 (05.09.2011), Ավետիք (17.04.2012), Արծիվ (01.08.2011), հովարս (25.07.2011)

----------


## fanaid

Այն, ինչ քեզնից ծանր է, մի՛ վերցրու, և ով քեզնից հարուստ ու հզոր է, մի՛ եղիր նրա հետ:
Ի՞նչ հարաբերություն ունի կավե սափորը մետաղյա կաթսայի հետ. սա հարվածում է, և այն փշրվում:
Հարուստը զրկում և ի՛նքն է սպառնում, աղքատը զրկվում և ի՛նքն է ներողություն խնդրում:
Եթե դու նրան պետք լինես, նա քեզ կ՛օգտագործի, իսկ եթե պետք չես, քեզ կլքի:
Եթե ունևոր ես, նա քո ընկերը կլինի, քեզ կքամի և չի էլ կարեկցի:
Երբ քո կարիքը ունենա, կմոլորեցնի քեզ, կժպտա երեսիդ և հույս կտա քեզ:
Քեզ հետ կխոսի ազնվությամբ և կ՛ասի. «Քեզ ի՞նչ է պետք», ու քեզ կ՛ամաչեցնի իր հյուրասիրությամբ,
մինչև որ երկու-երեք անգամ կողոպտի և ապա խաբի քեզ, որից հետո երբ տեսնի քեզ, կարհամարի ու երես կթեքի քեզանից:   (Սիրաքի իմաստ.)

----------

Ameli (11.09.2011), eduard30 (27.07.2011), Ավետիք (17.04.2012), Արծիվ (01.08.2011), հովարս (29.07.2011)

----------


## ArtSus

Եւ ինչ որ անէք խօսքով եւ գործով, բոլորն արէ՛ք Տէր Յիսուսի անունով. գոհութի՛ւն մատուցեցէք նրանով Աստծուն եւ Հօրը։  Կողոսացիս 3:17

----------

Ameli (11.09.2011), Ալիք (14.03.2012), Ավետիք (18.09.2011), Արծիվ (10.09.2011)

----------


## khayk

Դու հաւատում ես, որ մէկ է Աստուած. լաւ ես անում։ Դեւերն էլ են հաւատում եւ դողում։ Ո՛վ փուչ մարդ, ուզո՞ւմ ես իմանալ. հաւատը դատարկ բան է առանց գործերի։ (Յակոբոս 2:19,20)

----------

Ameli (11.09.2011), ars83 (11.09.2011), eduard30 (05.09.2011), Ավետիք (18.09.2011), Արծիվ (10.09.2011), հովարս (05.09.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

“Տիրոջ Հոգին ինձ վրայ է, դրա համար իսկ նա օծեց ինձ, ուղարկեց ինձ՝ աւետարանելու աղքատներին, բժշկելու սրտով բեկուածներին, գերիներին ազատութիւն քարոզելու եւ կոյրերին՝ տեսողութիւն, հռչակելու Տիրոջ ընդունելի տարին եւ մեր Աստծու վրէժխնդրութեան օրը, մխիթարելու բոլոր սգաւորներին” Եսայի 61:1-2

“Եւ կը ճանաչէք ճշմարտութիւնը, եւ ճշմարտութիւնը ձեզ կ՚ազատի” Հովհ 8:32

“Ո՞վ կը փրկի ինձ այս մարմնից, որ ինձ մահուան է տանում։” Հռոմ 7:24

----------

Ameli (11.09.2011), eduard30 (10.09.2011), Ավետիք (18.09.2011), հովարս (10.09.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

«Ձեր բոլոր հոգսը Նրա վրա գցեցեք, որովհետև Նա հոգս է անում ձեզ համար:»
(Ա Պետրոս 5:7)

----------

E-la Via (03.01.2012), Ալիք (14.03.2012), Արծիվ (22.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Իրաւունքի գործադրումը ուրախութիւն է արդարի համար, բայց սուրբ գործը պիղծ է թւում չարագործներին։ Արդարութեան ճանապարհից մոլորուած մարդը հանգրուան է գտնում հսկաների ժողովում։ Ով ուրախութիւն է սիրում, կարիքի մէջ կընկնի, ով գինի ու ձէթ է սիրում, չի հարստանայ։ Անօրէնն արդար մարդու համար փրկանք պիտի լինի, երդմնազանցը՝ ուղղամիտ մարդկանց համար։ Լաւ է բնակուել անապատում, քան թէ անզգամ, լեզուանի եւ բարկացկոտ կնոջ հետ։ Իմաստունի բերանը ցանկալի գանձ է պահում, բայց տգէտները կուլ են տալիս այն։ Նա, ով հետեւում է արդարութեան եւ ողորմածութեան ճանապարհին, կեանք, արդարութիւն եւ փառք պիտի գտնի։ Իմաստութիւնը հասաւ ամուր քաղաքներին եւ քանդեց այն ամրոցները, որոնց վրայ յոյս էին դրել ամբարիշտները։ Ով զսպում է իր բերանն ու լեզուն, իր անձը պահպանում է նեղութիւնից։ Դաժանը, յանդուգնը եւ գոռոզը կոչւում են չարագործ, իսկ ով ոխ է պահում, անօրէն է։ Ծոյլին սպանում են ցանկութիւնները, որովհետեւ նրա ձեռքերը յօժար չեն որեւէ բան անելու։ (Առակաց 21:15-25)

----------

Ավետիք (03.01.2012), Արծիվ (20.12.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

Բայց երբոր ժամանակի լրումն եկավ, Աստված ուղարկեց Իր Որդուն... (Գաղատացիս 4:4)

----------

unknown (15.01.2012), հովարս (03.01.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Որովհետեւ սուտ քրիստոսներ եւ սուտ մարգարէներ պիտի ելլեն, ու ցոյց պիտի տան նշաններ եւ սքանչելիքներ, որպէսզի եթէ կարելի ըլլայ՝ մոլորեցնեն նոյնիսկ ընտրեալնե՛րը: (Մարկ13:22)
Անօրէնը պիտի գայ Սատանային ներգործութեամբ՝ ամէն տեսակ հրաշքներով, նշաններով ու սուտ սքանչելիքներով, եւ անիրաւութեան ամբողջ խաբէութեամբ, անոնց համար՝ որ կը կորսուին, քանի որ անոնք չընդունեցին ճշմարտութեան սէրը՝ որպէսզի փրկուին: (Բ Թես. 2:9-10

----------

Ավետիք (08.03.2012)

----------


## Ալիք

9Այս առակն էլ ասաց ոմանց, որոնք իրենք իրենցով պարծենում էին, թէ արդար են, եւ արհամարհում էին ուրիշ շատերին։ 10«Երկու մարդ տաճար ելան աղօթքի կանգնելու. մէկը՝ փարիսեցի, միւսը՝ մաքսաւոր։ 11Փարիսեցին կանգնած էր մեկուսի եւ, ինքն իրեն, այս աղօթքն էր ասում. «Աստուած իմ, շնորհակալ եմ քեզնից, որ ես նման չեմ ուրիշ մարդկանց, ինչպէս՝ յափշտակողները, անիրաւներն ու շնացողները, եւ կամ ինչպէս այս մաքսաւորը. 12այլ շաբաթը երկու անգամ ծոմ եմ պահում եւ տասանորդ եմ տալիս իմ ամբողջ եկամտից»։ 13Իսկ մաքսաւորը կանգնած էր մեկուսի եւ չէր իսկ կամենում իր աչքերը երկինք բարձրացնել, այլ ծեծում էր կուրծքը եւ ասում. «Աստուա՛ծ, ների՛ր ինձ՝ մեղաւորիս»։ 14Ասում եմ ձեզ, սա՛ իջաւ իր տունը արդարացած, ոչ թէ միւսը. որովհետեւ, ով որ բարձրացնում է իր անձը, կը խոնարհուի, եւ ով որ խոնարհեցնում է իր անձը, կը բարձրացուի»։ 
Ղուկաս 18:9-14

----------

Ավետիք (15.05.2012), հովարս (16.06.2012)

----------


## Ալիք

......իսկ երբ մարդու Որդին գայ, արդեօք երկրի վրայ հաւատ կը գտնի՞»։ Ղուկ. 19- 8

----------

հովարս (16.06.2012)

----------


## հովարս

*Անզգամը իր սրտին մեջ ըսավ թե՝ Աստուած չկայ*: Ապականեցան ու պիղծ գործեր ըրին, մեկը չկայ որ աղեկությիւն ընէ: Տերը երկնքեն նայեցավ մարդոց որդիներուն, որպես զի տեսնե թե կա՞յ արդեոք իմաստուն մեկը, որ Աստուած փնտրէ: Ամենքը խոտորեցան, մեկտեղ անպիտան եղան. աղեկութիւն ընող մը չկա, հատ մըն ալ չկայ:  Սաղմ. 14:1-3

----------

Ալիք (15.03.2012), Ավետիք (15.05.2012)

----------


## Ալիք

29 Իմ լուծը ձեր վրայ վերցրէ՛ք եւ սովորեցէ՛ք ինձնից, որ հեզ եմ եւ սրտով խոնարհ.* եւ ձեզ համար հանգիստ պիտի գտնէք*, 
30 որովհետեւ իմ լուծը քաղցր է եւ իմ բեռը՝ թեթեւ»։ 
Մատթ 11:29-30

----------

Ավետիք (15.05.2012), հովարս (20.04.2012)

----------


## Ալիք

17Քանզի Քրիստոս ինձ չուղարկեց մկրտելու, այլ՝ աւետարանելու,* ոչ թէ խօսքերի ճարտարութեամբ*, որպէսզի Քրիստոսի խաչը ընդունայն չլինի. 
18որովհետեւ կորստեան մատնուածների համար խաչի քարոզութիւնը յիմարութիւն է, իսկ մեզ՝ փրկուածներիս համար՝ Աստծու զօրութիւն. 
19քանի որ գրուած է. «Պիտի կործանեմ իմաստունների իմաստութիւնը եւ հանճարեղների մտածումները պիտի արհամարհեմ»։
20*Ո՞ւր է իմաստունը, ո՞ւր՝ բանգէտը, ո՞ւր՝ այս աշխարհի քննողը*։ Չէ՞ որ Աստուած յիմարացրեց այս աշխարհի իմաստութիւնը. *քանզի աշխարհն իր իմաստութեամբ չճանաչեց Աստծուն նրա իմաստութեամբ*։ 
21Աստուած էլ հաճեց փրկել հաւատացեալներին այդ քարոզութեան յիմարութեամբ։
 22Իսկ որովհետեւ հրեաները նշան են հայցում, եւ հեթանոսները իմաստութիւն են փնտռում, 
23մենք քարոզում ենք խաչուած Քրիստոսին՝ ի գայթակղութիւն հրեաների եւ ի յիմարութիւն հեթանոսների.
 24բայց նրանց համար, որ կանչուած են, հրեաներ թէ հեթանոսներ, Քրիստոսը Աստծու զօրութիւնն ու Աստծու իմաստութիւնն է. 
25որովհետեւ Աստծու յիմարն աւելի իմաստուն է, քան մարդկային իմաստութիւնը, եւ Աստծու տկարն աւելի զօրեղ է, քան մարդկային զօրութիւնը։
 26Իրաւ որ, եղբայրնե՛ր, ձեր իսկ կոչումին նայեցէ՛ք. ըստ մարմնի՝ ոչ շատ իմաստուններ, ոչ շատ հզօրներ եւ ոչ շատ ազնուականներ կանչուեցին.
 27բայց Աստուած ընտրեց այս աշխարհի յիմարներին, որպէսզի ամաչեցնի իմաստուններին. եւ Աստուած ընտրեց այս աշխարհի տկարներին, որպէսզի ամաչեցնի հզօրներին. 
28եւ Աստուած աշխարհի ոչ-տոհմիկներին, արհամարհուածներին եւ ոչինչներին ընտրեց, որպէսզի իրենք իրենց մի բան կարծողներին ոչնչի վերածի.
 29որպէսզի ոչ մի մարդկային էակ չպարծենայ Աստծու առաջ. 
30որովհետեւ նրանո՛վ դուք կաք Քրիստոս Յիսուսի մէջ, որը եղաւ մեզ համար Աստծուց եկած իմաստութիւն, արդարութիւն, սրբութիւն եւ փրկութիւն,
 31որպէսզի, ինչպէս գրուած էլ է. «Նա, ով պարծենում է, թող պարծենայ Տիրոջով»։ 

1 Կորնթացիներ

----------

Ավետիք (15.05.2012), հովարս (15.03.2012)

----------


## Ալիք

> 9Այս առակն էլ ասաց ոմանց, որոնք իրենք իրենցով պարծենում էին, թէ արդար են, եւ արհամարհում էին ուրիշ շատերին։ 10«Երկու մարդ տաճար ելան աղօթքի կանգնելու. մէկը՝ փարիսեցի, միւսը՝ մաքսաւոր։ 11Փարիսեցին կանգնած էր մեկուսի եւ, ինքն իրեն, այս աղօթքն էր ասում. «Աստուած իմ, շնորհակալ եմ քեզնից, որ ես նման չեմ ուրիշ մարդկանց, ինչպէս՝ յափշտակողները, անիրաւներն ու շնացողները, եւ կամ ինչպէս այս մաքսաւորը. 12այլ շաբաթը երկու անգամ ծոմ եմ պահում եւ տասանորդ եմ տալիս իմ ամբողջ եկամտից»։ 13Իսկ մաքսաւորը կանգնած էր մեկուսի եւ չէր իսկ կամենում իր աչքերը երկինք բարձրացնել, այլ ծեծում էր կուրծքը եւ ասում. «Աստուա՛ծ, ների՛ր ինձ՝ մեղաւորիս»։ 14Ասում եմ ձեզ, սա՛ իջաւ իր տունը արդարացած, ոչ թէ միւսը. որովհետեւ, ով որ բարձրացնում է իր անձը, կը խոնարհուի, եւ ով որ խոնարհեցնում է իր անձը, կը բարձրացուի»։ 
> Ղուկաս 18:9-14


http://armenianbiblechurch.org/armen...u_maksavor.pdf

----------

Ավետիք (15.05.2012)

----------


## fanaid

Եսայ. 53գլ.
  …Անիկա կերպարանք կամ վայելչություն չուներ, որպես զի անոր նայեինք, ոչ ալ այնպիսի երևույթ մը, որպես զի անկե ախորժեինք: Անիկա մարդոցմե անարգվեցավ ու երեսե ձգվեցավ, վիշտերու տեր ու ցավերու տեղեակ եղավ: Անկե երես դարձնելու մարդու պես եղավ, անարգուեցավ ու զանիկա չհարգեցինք:
Իրաւցընե անիկա մեր ցավերը վերցուց ու մեր վշտերը իր վրայ առավ: Մենք զանիկա վիրավորված, Աստուծմէ զարնուած ու չարիքի հանդիպած սեպեցինք: Բայց անիկա մեր մեղքերուն համար վիրավորուեցավ և մեր անորենութիւններուն համար ծեծուեցաւ: մեր խաղաղութեան պատիժը անոր վրա եղաւ և անոր վերքերովը մենք բժշկուեցանք: 
Ամենքս ոչխարներու պես մոլորեցանք, ամեն մեկս իր ճամբան դարձաւ: Տերը մեր ամենուն անօրենութիւնը անոր վրա դրաւ: Անիկա անիրաւութիւն կրեց ու չարչարուեցաւ, բայց իր բերանը չբացաւ:……

----------

Ավետիք (15.05.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Ճամբայ կայ, որ մարդուն շիտակ կ'երեւնայ բայց անոր վերջաւորութիւնը ՄԱՀՈՒԱՆ ՃԱՄԲԱՆ Է: "Առակաց 14.12" 
Զօրքերու Տէրը այսպէս կ'ըսէ. ՁԵՐ ՃԱՄԲԱՆԵՐՈՒՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ ՄՏԱԾԵՑԷ՛Ք: "Անգեայ 1.7"

----------

Varzor (15.05.2012), Ավետիք (15.05.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

«Վասն զի Աստված է, որ ներգործում է ձեզանում կամենալն էլ, անելն էլ Իր հաճության պես»:  Փիլիպեցիս 2:13
«Նույն Ինքը Հոգին վկայություն է տալիս մեր հոգու հետ, որ մենք Աստծո որդիներ ենք»:  Հռոմեացիս 8:16

----------

հովարս (15.05.2012)

----------


## հովարս

19Ինչ որ կարելի է իմանալ Աստծու մասին, յայտնուած է նրանց, քանզի Աստուած ինքը յայտնեց այն նրանց. 20արդարև ի սկզբանէ աշխարհի Աստծու աներևոյթ յատկութիւնները, այն է՝ Նրա մշտնջենաւորութիւնը և զօրութիւնը և աստուածութիւնը, իմանալի կերպով տեսանելի են Նրա ստեղծածների մէջ. այնպէս որ, աﬔնևին արդարանալ չեն կարող. 21որովհետև ճանաչեցին Աստծուն, բայց իբրև Աստուած չփառաւորեցին կամ գոհութիւն չմատուցեցին նրան, այլ իրենց մտածուﬓերի մէջ նանրացան, և նրանց սրտերը անմտութեամբ խաւարեցին։ 22Իրենք իրենց իմաստունների տեղ էին դնում և յիմարացան։ 23Եւ անեղծն Աստծու փառքը փոխեցին՝ այն նմանեցնելով մարդու եղծելի պատկերի և թռչունների և չորքոտանիների և սողունների։ 24Դրա համար, ըստ իրենց սրտերի ցանկութեան, Աստուած նրանց մատնեց պղծութեան, որ անարգեն իրենց մարﬕնները իրենք իրենց մէջ. 25նրանք փոխանակեցին Աստծու ճշմարտութիւնը ստով, հնազանդուեցին ու պաշտեցին արարածներին և ոչ Արարչին, որ օրհնեալ է յաւիտեանս։ Ամէն։ 26Ահա թէ ինչու Աստուած նրանց մատնեց անարգ կրքերի. որովհետև նրանց էգերը բնական կարիքները փոխանակեցին անբնական կարիքներով։ 27Նոյնպէս և արուները, թողնելով էգի հանդէպ բնական կարիքները, իրենց ցանկութիւններով բորբոքուեցին ﬕﬔանց հանդէպ. արուները արուների հետ խայտառակութիւն էին գործում և փոխարէնը իրենք իրենց անձերի մէջ ընդունում էին իրենց մոլորութեան հատուցումը։ 28Եւ քանի որ չկաﬔցան ճանաչել Աստծուն, Աստուած նրանց մատնեց անարգ մտքերի, որ անվայել բաներ անեն՝ ...                (Հռովմ. Ա գլ.)

----------

Ավետիք (20.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

ԳԻՐՔ ԾՆՆԴՈՑ

1. Աստուած ասաց. «Մարդ ստեղծենք մեր կերպարանքով ու նմանութեամբ, նա թող իշխի ծովի ձկների, երկնքի թռչունների, ողջ երկրի անասունների եւ երկրի վրայ սողացող բոլոր սողունների վրայ»։ 27Եւ Աստուած մարդուն ստեղծեց իր պատկերով, Աստծու պատկերով ստեղծեց նրան, արու եւ էգ ստեղծեց նրանց։

----------

Ambrosine (24.06.2012), Mephistopheles (17.06.2012), Quyr Qery (16.06.2012), Varzor (21.06.2012), Ավետիք (20.06.2012), Գալաթեա (17.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Ծննդոց 1*

6Աստուած ստեղծեց երկու մեծ լուսատուներ. մեծ լուսատուն՝ ցերեկն իշխելու, իսկ փոքր լուսատուն՝ գիշերն իշխելու համար, ինչպէս նաեւ աստղեր։ 17Աստուած դրանք դրեց երկնքի տարածութեան մէջ՝ երկիրը լուսաւորելու համար, 18ինչպէս նաեւ ցերեկուայ ու գիշերուայ վրայ իշխելու եւ լոյսն ու խաւարը իրարից բաժանելու համար։ 
......
24Աստուած ասաց. «Թող երկիրն արտադրի չորքոտանի կենդանիներ իրենց տեսակներով, սողուններ եւ գազաններ իրենց տեսակներով»։ Եւ եղաւ այդպէս։ 25Աստուած ստեղծեց երկրի գազաններն իրենց տեսակներով, անասուններն իրենց տեսակներով եւ երկրի բոլոր սողուններն իրենց տեսակներով։ *Աստուած տեսաւ, որ դրանք լաւ են։*

Ցանկանում եմ համաձայնվել Աստվածաշնչյան այս մեջբերման վերջին նախադասության հետ - դրանք *իրոք* լավ են: Պահենք ու պահպանենք բնությունն ու կենդանական աշխարհը՝ մարդու մեծագույն հարստությունը: Ամեն:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.06.2012), Quyr Qery (21.06.2012), Varzor (21.06.2012), Ավետիք (20.06.2012), Արէա (17.06.2012), Գալաթեա (17.06.2012), Մ Մ (04.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ժողովուրդ, բայց Աստվածաշնչում իրոք լիքը հետաքրքիր բաներ կան: Մի շաբաթ ա լռված եմ առաջին էջի վրա, ու ամեն անգամ մի նոր բան եմ իմ համար հայտնաբերում: 

*Ծննդոց 1*

7Աստուած ստեղծեց տարածութիւնը, որով Աստուած տարածութեան ներքեւում եղած ջրերը անջրպետեց տարածութեան վրայ եղած ջրերից։ 8Աստուած տարածութիւնը կոչեց երկինք։ *Աստուած տեսաւ, որ լաւ է։* Եւ եղաւ երեկոյ, եւ եղաւ առաւօտ՝ օր երկրորդ։ 

Որ խորանում ես տարածության-ժամանակի կոնտինուումի մասին բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը երկու տողով տրված ա: Ներքև-վերև ալեգորիայի միջոցով էլ բացատրվում ա գրավիտացիան: Թե չէ, դրել եք Պուանկարե, Էնշտեյն, Մինկովսկի ...... պարզ բաները հավայի տեղը բարդացրել են:  

Ու նորից ու նորից չեմ կարող չհամաձայնվել, որ երկինքն ու ջուրը լավ է: Հատկապես երբ երկինքն ու ջորը մաքուր են լինում: Չաղտոտենք մթնոլորտն ու ծովերը, խնայողաբար օտգագործենք խմելու ջուրը, վարենք էկոլոգիապես մաքուր հիբրիդային ավտոմեքենաներ: Toyota Prius forever, Ամեն:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.06.2012), Quyr Qery (21.06.2012), Varzor (21.06.2012), Արէա (18.06.2012), Գալաթեա (17.06.2012), Մ Մ (04.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (21.04.2015)

----------


## հովարս

Յիմարին իր յիմարութեանը համեմատ պատասխան տուր, որպես զի անիկա ինքզինք իմաստուն չկարծէ:   Առակ 26:5

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Ծննդոց 2*

10Գետ էր բխում Եդեմից, որպէսզի ոռոգէր դրախտը, եւ այնտեղից բաժանւում էր չորս ճիւղերի։ 11Մէկի անունը Փիսոն էր։ Նա է, որ պատում է ամբողջ Եւիլատ երկիրը, այնտեղ, ուր *ոսկի կայ*։ 12Այդ երկրի *ոսկին ազնիւ է։ Այնտեղ կայ նաեւ սուտակ եւ դահանակ ակնաքարը*։ 13Երկրորդ գետի անունը Գեհոն է։ Նա պատում է Եթովպացւոց երկիրը։ 14Երրորդ գետը Տիգրիսն է։ Սա հոսում է դէպի Ասորեստան։ Չորրորդ գետը Եփրատն է։ 15Տէր Աստուած իր ստեղծած մարդուն տեղաւորեց բերկրութեան դրախտում, որպէսզի *սա մշակի ու պահպանի այն։ 
*
Էսօր հասա երկրորդ մասին, առաջին մասը մանրամասն կարդալուց ու ուսումնասիրելուց հետո: Ու արդեն խառնվել եմ իրար:  :Blush: 

Վռոդի, Ադամն ու Եվան դեռ բանից բեխաբար են, պիտի նոր-նոր հող մշակեն, բարքի ստանան: Բայց Աստվածաշունչն արդեն ոսկուց (ազնիվ ոսկուց), սուտակից ու դահանակից ա խասում  :Think: 

Բայց ստիպված եմ նորից համաձայնվել վերջին մտքի հետ. մշակենք հողը, բարքի ստեղծեն, ուտենք մեր ստեղծած բարիքը, սիրելի՛ մարդիկ:

----------


## հովարս

Սակայն՝ որպէսզի ժողովուրդին մէջ ա՛լ աւելի չտարածուի՝ սաստիկ սպառնանք անոնց, որ այլեւս ո՛չ մէկուն խօսին այդ անունով»: Ապա կանչելով զանոնք՝ պատուիրեցին անոնց որ ամե՛նեւին չխօսին եւ չսորվեցնեն Յիսուսի անունով: Բայց Պետրոս ու Յովհաննէս պատասխանեցին անոնց. « *Աստուծոյ առջեւ ուղի՞ղ է, որ Աստուծմէ աւելի ձեզի՛ մտիկ ընենք*, դո՛ւք դատեցէք, որովհետեւ մենք չենք կրնար չխօսիլ մեր տեսածին ու լսածին մասին»:  Գործք. 4:17-20

Երբ բերին զանոնք՝ ներկայացուցին ատեանին, ու քահանայապետը հարցուց անոնց «Սաստիկ չպատուիրեցի՞նք ձեզի, որ չսորվեցնէք այդ անունով. բայց դուք Երուսաղէմը լեցուցիք ձեր ուսուցումով, եւ կը փափաքիք մեր վրայ բերել այն մարդուն արիւնը»: Պետրոս եւ միւս առաքեալները պատասխանեցին. «*Առավել Աստուծո՛յ պէտք է հնազանդիլ՝ քան մարդոց*»: Գործք.5:27-29

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ հասա Աստվածաշնչայան Ծննդոցի երրորդ մասին, ինչպես միշտ աշխատելով ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ ըմբռնել յուրաքանչյուր խոսքը, ու վերջնականապես քարկապ ընկա: 

*ԾՆՆԴՈՑ 3*

*Օձը երկրի վրայ Աստծու ստեղծած բոլոր գազաններից աւելի խորամանկ էր։* 

Այսինքն, ո՞նց էր օձը ամենախորամանկը: Աստված իրան խորամա՞նկ էր ստեղծել: Իսկ ի՞նչ էր խորամանկությունը, մինչև օձի խորամանկություն անելը, որ Աստված իրան խորամանակ ստեղծեց: Աստված գիտե՞ր, որ օձը խորամանկ ա: Աստված մինչև էտ էլի խորամանկությու՞ն էր տեսել: Ե՞րբ, եթե աշխարհն արարաված չէր, ու խորամանկություն դեռ չէր կարող եղած լինել: Կամ եթե օձը ամենախորամանկն էր, ուրեմն կան նաև ուրի՞շ խորամանկներ, որոնք ամեն չեն:

----------

Quyr Qery (10.07.2012), Rhayader (20.11.2012), Sambitbaba (13.08.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Սակայն անոնց միտքերը կուրցան. որովհետեւ՝ մինչեւ այսօր՝ նոյն ծածկոցը ձգուած կը մնայ Հին Կտակարանի ընթերցումին վրայ, (ան Քրիստոսով կ՚ոչնչանայ,) հապա մինչեւ այսօր, երբ Մովսէսի գիրքը կը կարդացուի, ծածկոցը դրուած կը մնայ անոնց սիրտին վրայ: Բայց երբ Տէրոջ դառնան, ծածկոցը պիտի վերցուի: Ուրեմն Տէրը այդ Հոգին է, եւ ուր Տէրոջ Հոգին կայ, հոն ազատութիւն կայ:  Ա կորնթ. 3:14-17

----------

Ավետիք (15.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Յայտնութիւն 20*

Եւ երկնքից, Աստծու մօտից կրակ պիտի իջնի ու պիտի լափի նրանց եւ նրանց զօրագլխին՝ Սատանային, որը մոլորեցրեց նրանց. նա նրանց պիտի գցի կրակի եւ ծծմբի ծովի մէջ, ուր գտնւում էին գազանը եւ *սուտ մարգարէն*. եւ նրանք պիտի չարչարուեն զօր ու գիշեր։

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2012), Quyr Qery (10.07.2012), Անվերնագիր (31.12.2012), Ավետիք (15.07.2012), Գալաթեա (07.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Յայտնութիւն 2*

Գիտեմ քո գործերը, քո աշխատանքները, քո համբերութիւնը եւ որ չես կարող տանել չարերին. փորձեցիր նրանց, *որ իրենք իրենց մասին ասում են, թէ առաքեալներ են, բայց չեն. եւ գտար, որ նրանք սուտ են խօսում:*

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2012), Quyr Qery (10.07.2012), Ավետիք (15.07.2012), Գալաթեա (07.07.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Ուրեմն ի՞նչ. եթէ անոնցմէ ոմանք հաւատարիմ չեղան, միթէ անոնց անհաւատարմութիւնը ոչնչացո՞ւց Աստուծոյ հաւատարմութիւնը. ամե՛նեւին: Հապա Աստուած ճշմարտախօս պիտի ճանչցուի՝՝, եւ բոլոր մարդիկ՝ ստախօս. ինչպէս գրուած է. «Հետեւաբար դուն արդար պիտի ըլլաս խօսքերուդ մէջ, եւ յաղթես՝ երբ դատուիս»: Ուրեմն եթէ մեր անիրաւութիւնը կ՚ապացուցանէ Աստուծոյ արդարութիւնը, ի՞նչ ըսենք. միթէ անիրա՞ւ է Աստուած, որ բարկութիւն կը ցուցաբերէ (մարդկօրէն կ՚ըսեմ). ամե՛նեւին: Այլապէս՝ Աստուած ի՞նչպէս պիտի դատէ աշխարհը:  Հռովմ 3:3-6

----------

Ավետիք (15.07.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

«... որովհետև ժամանակը մոտ է:
Անիրավություն գործողը թող էլ անիրավանա, և կեղտոտը թող էլ կեղտոտվի, և արդարը թող էլ արդարանա, և սուրբը թող էլ սրբվի»:
Հայտնություն 22:10բ-11

----------

keyboard (15.07.2012), Ripsim (15.07.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. «Մեջբերումներ Աստվածաշնչից» թեման նախատեսված է աստվածաշնչյան առանձին ուշագրավ, հետաքրքիր կամ հոգեհարազատ համարների մեջբերման համար ու առանց որևէ մեկնաբանության ամբողջական գլուխներ մեջբերող գրառումները չեն համապատասխանում թեմայի բնույթին: Վերջին երկու նման գրառումները ջնջվել են:

20/11/2012 - Լրացում. թեման միայն մեջբերումների համար է: Քննարկում պարունակող գրառումները տեղափոխել եմ «Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ թեմա:*

----------

Jarre (12.11.2012), Monk (13.11.2012)

----------


## luys747

³ Արդարեւ, եթէ իմաստութիւնը քեզ մօտ կանչես եւ ձայնդ մտքի հանճարին ուղղես,
⁴ փնտռես այն ընտիր արծաթի նման եւ, ինչպէս գանձ, որոնես այն,
⁵ այն ժամանակ կը հասկանաս Տիրոջ երկիւղը,եւ դու կը գտնես Աստծու գիտութիւնը։
(Առ 2:3-5)
¹⁰ Եւ երբ իմաստութիւնը մտնի սրտիդ մէջ, եւ գիտութիւնը ախորժելի լինի հոգուդ,
¹¹ այն ժամանակ բարի խոհերը պիտի զգուշացնեն քեզ, եւ արդար մտքերը քեզ պիտի պահպանեն,
(Առ 2:10,11)

----------


## Զաքար

Տղամարդ եղեք բոլոր չարիքների առջև,իսկ մտքերով միայն Կատարյալ եղեք:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Տղամարդ եղեք բոլոր չարիքների առջև,իսկ մտքերով միայն Կատարյալ եղեք:


Աստվածաշնչյան համարը կասե՞ս:

----------


## Մ Մ

Էգուցվայ համար հոգս մի անէք, որովհետև էգուցվայ օրն իր համար հոգս կ'անէ. օրուայ համար բավական է իր նեղությունը։

----------

Զաքար (04.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Աստվածաշնչյան համարը կասե՞ս:


Իհարկե կասեմ,
Ա ԹՈՒՂԹ ԱՌ ԿՈՐՆԹԱՅԻՍ
Գլուխ 14,տուն 20

Եղբայրներ մտքով տղա մի եղեք,բայց չարության կողմը տղա եղեք,իսկ մտքով կատարիալ եղեք:

----------

Moonwalker (04.06.2014)

----------


## luys747

> Իհարկե կասեմ,
> Ա ԹՈՒՂԹ ԱՌ ԿՈՐՆԹԱՅԻՍ
> Գլուխ 14,տուն 20
> 
> Եղբայրներ մտքով տղա մի եղեք,բայց չարության կողմը տղա եղեք,իսկ մտքով կատարիալ եղեք:


¹⁶ «Ահա ես ձեզ ուղարկում եմ որպէս ոչխարներ՝ գայլերի մէջ։ Այսուհետեւ խորագէ՛տ եղէք օձերի պէս եւ միամիտ՝ աղաւնիների նման։

(Մտ 10:16)

----------


## Lili-33

Բայց միշտ քեզ հետ եմ. Դու իմ աջ ձեռքիցը բռնեցիր։
Դու առաջնորդում ես ինձ քո խորհրդովը, եւ վերջը փառքով կընդունես ինձ։
Ո՞վ ունիմ ես երկնքումը, եւ Քեզանից ջոկ բան չեմ ուզում երկրի վերայ։
Թէեւ  մարմինս ու սիրտս մաշուին. Աստուած յաւիտեան իմ սրտի ոյժն ու  իմ բաժինն է։ Սաղմոս 73:23-26 խոսքեր

----------


## հովարս

Ո՛վ երիտասարդ, քու մանկությանդ մեջ ուրախ եղիր ու երիտասարդությանդ օրերի մեջ սիրտդ թող քեզ զվարճացնի և քու սրտիդ ճամբաներով ու աչքերիդ նայվածքով քայլի. Բայց իմացիր որ այս ամենի համար  Աստված քեզ դատաստանի պիտի կանչի: Քո սրտից տրտմությունը վերացրու և մարմնիցդ չարությունը հեռացրու, որովհետև մանկությունն ու երիտասարդությունն էլ ունայնություն են

----------

Ավետիք (30.08.2016)

----------


## Ավետիք

*"Մեղքի վարձը մահ է, իսկ Աստծո շնորհը՝ հավիտենական կյանք, մեր Տեր Հիսուսի Քրիստոսի միջոցով։"* Հռոմիացիներին 6։23

----------


## Ավետիք

"Ո՞վ է, որ Աստծո ընտրվածների դեմ մեղադիր լինի․ Աստված է, որ արդարացնում է։ Ո՞վ է, որ դատապարտի․ Քրիստոսը, որ մեռավ և ավելի, որ հարություն էլ առավ և Աստծո աջ կողմն է, որ մեզ համար Բարեխոս էլ է"։  Հռոմեացիներին 8։33-34

----------


## Արքա Նաիրի

"Երանի նրան, ով սրտով մաքուր է - նա կտեսնի Աստծուն։"

Խոսքը գնում է այս կյանքում մինչև Աստծուն տեսնելու աստիճան մաքրվելու մասին։
Եսայա մարգարեն պնդում էր "Ձեր մեղքերի պատճառով չեք տեսնում Աստծուն"

----------


## Ավետիք

"․․․ կուռքից, որ․․․ հոգի չկա նրանում։" Երեմիա 10։14
"Եվ տրվեցավ նրան, որ հոգի տա գազանի պատկերին․․․" Հայտնություն 13։15

----------


## Life

Jesus wept.

*John,11:35*

----------

